# Lenovo Thinkpad T61 "Fan Error"



## 1435254 (Apr 20, 2009)

Got my son's Lenovo Thinkpad T61 almost 2 years now and it just started to have problems with I think is the system fan.
It often just shuts down or sometime doesn't even boot up and would show "Fan Error" then turn off.
The bottom surface of the notebook is quite warm. I git one of those fans where you sit the laptop over it but evidently does not work anymore.

Has anybody seen this happened too and what was the solution?
Any insight would be sincerely appreciated.

I'm pretty sure I can figure out how to open the system but I'll definitely not pay Lenovo for their rate to check into this inferior product.

BTW, I also have an IBM Thinkpad R50P for over 4 years now and it still works great.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Does the fan spin when you boot up? Have you tried cleaning vents/heatsink areas (use can of compressed air)? If problem remains after cleaning, it would be good if you can swap the fan with one that is good/working.


----------



## 1435254 (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought of that but am afraid that I may inadvertently blow dirt around and may cause more good than harm. 
Has anybody done anythignlike it before? i.e. blowing air into the side where the vent is?

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I do that to temporarily clean mine.

If you want to do it the proper way, open the laptop up, remove the fan/heatsink and give it a good clean. That way you do it off the motherboard. Service manual on removal/replacement procedures is available in IBM/Lenovo website.


----------



## 1435254 (Apr 20, 2009)

Will try this. thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

T61 with 14.1" screen - manual here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67979

T61 with 15" screen - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67980


----------

